# M6 linkage / Explosionszeichnung



## Philsen82 (31. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich hätte eine Frage...und zwar gibt es irgendwo eine Explosionszeichnung vom M6 wo man sieht wo die ganzen bolts, Unterlegscheiben etc hingehören? Oder alternativ könnte mir ein M6 Fahrer mal ein Bild von dem oberen und unteren Link im eingebauten Zustand machen? Ich hab die Einzelteile hier alle liegen, aber leider fehlt mir der Plan wo genau welches hinkommt, bzw. wo Unterlegscheiben etc. rein müssen. 

Wenn ich z.B. den unteren link mit den 2 langen Schwarzen Schrauben unten am Hinterbau befestige ist links und rechts jeweils 0.5 cm spiel, sprich der link bewegt sich seitwärts hin und her. Des kann ja so nicht stimmen oder? 

Ich wäre den M6 Fahrern für einen Tipp echt dankbar. 

Gruß


----------

